# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  notes on the mandolin fretboard

## Wayne Bagley

Here is a diagram of the mandolin fretboard with the accompying notes on the staff. The formatting is not perfect but it prints out quite nicely.
I think you'll find this layout easy to follow. I hope that some will find it useful.



My daughter did this for me. Kids can be very useful.

----------

azelones, 

E-Gardini, 

Kathy-a, 

Ken Carroll, 

mandotony, 

MikeZito, 

OneChordTrick, 

Roin, 

Simon DS, 

Smyrna5, 

Tandrin, 

Tom Ronan

----------


## Wayne Bagley

And if anyone's interested here is the same layout for the guitar!

----------

Ken Carroll, 

Smyrna5

----------


## Kevin Stevens

Those are excellent! Please pass on my thanks to your daughter!

----------


## Wayne Bagley

> Those are excellent! Please pass on my thanks to your daughter!


Thanks Kevin
I thought they were pretty good myself.

----------


## Ed Goist

Wayne, this is fantastic. Thanks so much to you and your daughter.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

> Wayne, this is fantastic.


 Thanks so much to you and your daughter.

Your quite welcome. 
I could not find anything on the internet that would help with matching fretboard positions to the accompyning note on the staff.
So this is what we came up with.

----------


## Malcolm G.

Thanks to Windsor from Montreal!

----------


## LutfiAy

Thank you very much..  :Smile:

----------


## MikeZito

Kudos to your daughter.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Rodney Riley

Can she do one for a Mandocello? :Whistling: 
Is your Godin a burst or natural finished like mine?

----------


## Don Julin

I have put together a course that not only shows you were the notes are but includes a series of timed exercises that make you locate each note one each string. Some of you may be old enough to remember flash cards as a method to practice, and improve your  arithmetic skills.

----------

mandolin breeze, 

Xochipilli2012

----------


## J Mangio

Your a lucky man Wayne!

----------


## sbhikes

Ha ha notes. What are those?

----------


## HonketyHank

> Ha ha notes. What are those?


Notes are what surround those supernaturals you're looking for. :Smile:

----------

CarlM

----------


## calvindebeverly

How do you download the diagram?

----------


## JeffD

Related thing I found in a very old tune book. Shows the ranges of the mandolin type instruments.


Some of those old tune books had a chart very similar to the one Wayne's daughter prepared. Often in the inside front cover. Kind of like "here you go, now you can play anything."

----------


## Mark Gunter

> How do you download the diagram?


Depends on your device. Using a mouse? Right click the image & choose to save or download the photo. No? Then search Google how to save photos to your specific device.

----------


## Sue Rieter

> How do you download the diagram?


I get it, it's pretty low resolution when you right click. I copied it and pasted it into an image editing program. It was about 2-1/2" x 2" at 240 dpi. I think it's basically no longer available in a useable format. It's pretty old.

The OP was logged in pretty recently, though, maybe they'll see your inquiry and repost a higher resolution pdf.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Many thanks R/

----------


## Mark Gunter

Agreed, the images are not very good resolution. Check out the different downloads available in this thread: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...otation-to-TAB

Also, perhaps this image from another thread may be helpful: 
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=75237&d=1312909769

----------

tjmangum

----------


## mbruno

If you need a clearer fretboard map, I have a few on my site here - https://mattcbruno.com/fretboard-maps/

Aside from the whole tone and the full chart, the post includes the Major scales for C, G, D, E, and A with the arpeggio notes highlighted.

----------

Sue Rieter, 

tjmangum

----------

